# What is the DD_Rescue Syntax?



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have 2 drives One old drive that is failing with all my Tivo OS and programs on it (300 Gig, HDC)
and one New drive that I want to copy everything over to (400 Gig HDB)

I booted up with PTV Upgrade LBA48 (4.01)

What is the command to get DD_rescue to copy everything from old drive to new?

Thanks


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

by looking at other examples I decided to try 

dd_rescue -v /dev/hdc /dev/hdb

It seems to be doing a copy. Was this the correct command?


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

Check out this thread. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298508&highlight=dd_rescue


----------

